# Never mind fancy heeling...



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

how do you get a dog to do protection like this??

Hoky Va Pe - defence - http://www.tutorialsvideo.net/


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Very, very nice dog......he is my idea of a solid dog that you can fun in the sports with. BTW...the other video(s) of the young dog Nexx & the female dog...are very nice also.....several solid, beautiful dogs period....definitely the kind of dogs I like.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It's all good, as long as you get an "out".


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

The "out" problem is training, and it can happen to the best.
I'll take a training problem over a temperament issue any day. I like having a solid dog that is capable of doing those things with....otherwise, I wouldn't bother.
Nice dogs....


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

robinhuerta said:


> The "out" problem is training, and it can happen to the best.
> I'll take a training problem over a temperament issue any day.


IMO, most out issues are because of temperament problems.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Fast said:


> IMO, most out issues are because of temperament problems.


Or foundation training....
He had no problem outing.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Samba said:


> how do you get a dog to do protection like this??


You start with a good dog. Train hard and smart. And add a liberal dollop of compulsion. 

What specifically do you like about this dog? Do you like the dog or the training?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I'd agree to foundation training mostly......but then again, you have to "know" what is actually training vs temperament.
I'd still prefer to have a issue with an out because of training...than a dog that won't engage...because of temperament.
Good dogs in the video(s)....can't take anything away from that.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

No out problem there, but electric is on. He seems to have good aggression and power, but a bit loaded up perhaps?

Here is a son:


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

onyx'girl said:


> Or foundation training....
> He had no problem outing.


I saw him get DQ'ed at the FCI '09 because he failed to out. But I have no great insight into Hokey. I have only seen the dog trial twice and practice/ train once. He looks like a pretty good dog to me.

But like I said *IMO*, *most* out issues are due to temperament problems. Sometimes people go down Stupid Street, when they have a young dog with out problems and it looks like a training issue. But they went down a bad road because the dog had a problem in the first place. 

BTW every dog I have ever met had a problem of some type. No dog is perfect. 

Except mine


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, no perfect dogs and no perfect training. Without being there through things, it can be hard to sort out what the degree and combination of factors might be, surely.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Samba said:


> Without being there through things, it can be hard to sort out what the degree and combination of factors might be, surely.


Exactly. I've been told by people with years and years of experience that some serious **** must have been put on my dog to get him to bark the way he does. No. Not at all. 1) Genetics 2) Waiting for him to mature before doing protection work, and 3) A good helper. All those things have paid off immensely. No cattle prods needed, or the other "serious ****" I've been accused of.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Samba said:


> how do you get a dog to do protection like this??
> 
> Hoky Va Pe - defence - http://www.tutorialsvideo.net/


Or like this 



Starts with a excellent training relationship which means being consistent, understanding how your dog learns and being focused. Also toss in a couple of great training helpers and a good dog.


----------

